# 9.1 installation: can't find partition (please see screenshot)



## e2020 (Apr 10, 2013)

*H*ello,

I want to get back to FreeBSD but need to keep the other (Microsoft) operating systems also. I left 7 GB space on my disk - but the installer / partition editor doesn't find it. (please look at the screenshot to see the partitions on my disk).

*P*lease see the 7 GB partition on the bottom - this is where I'd like to install FreeBSD, but how?


 The installer / partition editor does not find that partition - neither automatic nor manual - I can't even find the Windows partitions, all I get offered is to use FreeBSD on the whole disk - which would be cool, but in this case I need to keep existing stuff 

 I successfully did this before with the same partition setup with version 7. I think.

 no bootloader needed because I'll keep the Windows bootloader (and edit boot.ini for FreeBSD).
Could you please help?

thanks a lot!
oliver


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of hardware are we looking at?


----------



## e2020 (Apr 10, 2013)

*N*othing special:

Dell notebook Inspiron 1525


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you mean by "the partition editor does not find it"?  What is shown in the partition editor?


----------



## e2020 (Apr 11, 2013)

The partition editor does not find any of the existing partitions - it just offers to use the full disk (298 GB) to use for freebsd FreeBSD, but I need to keep my data so I need to place freebsd FreeBSD on that free 7 GB sweetspot/partition I left over on that disk - but how?

Do I need to prepare/format this destination partition so the installer/partition editor can find it?

Is there a way to install freebsd FreeBSD from Windows? in Windows XP open freebsd_install.exe browse/point to g:\ and then click 'install'? :e

Thanks a lot for your help!
Oliver


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2013)

Boot the live CD and choose the Fixit or Live option. Can you post the output of [cmd=]gpart show[/cmd]?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2013)

Or at least a screenshot of the partition editor.

But this is also an opportune time to suggest installing FreeBSD in a VM.


----------

